# 19 x 8.5 +35



## LS6rally (Dec 2, 2014)

I know a guy who is running 19X8.5, i believe its +35, on 235 tires. and it sits perfect


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

anyone else on a 8.5" wheel with +35 offset?


----------



## FM Wheels (Sep 4, 2015)

Shouldn't be a problem on the front, might rub a little on the rear.


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

Looks like I could even run a 245/40/19 and be OK.


Wanting these in black with machined face. 19 x 8.5 +35. Vertini Magic.


----------



## FM Wheels (Sep 4, 2015)

GMMillwright said:


> Looks like I could even run a 245/40/19 and be OK.
> 
> 
> Wanting these in black with machined face. 19 x 8.5 +35. Vertini Magic.



Vertini is one of the brands we can custom drill to 5x105.


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

I have a '15 diesel. 5x114.3. Lucky me, no drilling necessary. Shoot me a PM with pricing info with 245/40/19 tires with at least a 400 treadwear, if you would. 46845 is the zip. Thanks.


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

Bump. According to this website, 19x8.5 +35 with a 235/40 tire "pokes" and additional 24.1 mm and will be 14.1 mm closer to the suspension. Need some expert confirmation that this will be OK and won't rub. Most concerned about the rear, since the fenders can't be rolled.

http://www.willtheyfit.com


----------



## whitecruzersturbo (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm running 18x9 ET30 with 215/45/18s and I'm dropped 1.6" and I have no issues


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

talked to my local Discount Tire store manager today about package pricing. He seems pretty with it, but he balked at the idea of putting a 5x114.3 wheel on a 5x115 car like my diesel. I showed him the pictures I posted and he seemed better about the idea, but not sold 100%.

Am I correct that the 7/10ths of 1 millimeter over 4.5" spread is insignificant? If memory serves, most paper is 3 mm thick, so the difference we're talking about is approximately 1/4 the thickness a piece of paper. Essentially no difference, imo.


----------



## Cruze SRIV (Oct 26, 2013)

i am running 19x8 with 245/40x19 Nitto invo tyres lowered coil overs


----------



## NCS24 (Apr 19, 2016)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-g...6-official-lowered-cruze-photo-thread-32.html

running 19's on mine..


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

Got the new wheels and tires installed today. Without a doubt, a 19x8.5 +35 will rub on the driver's side rear. A lot. I have rub marks on the sidewall of the rear driver's side tire with a 19x8 +35. Going to raise the rear a bit tomorrow.


----------



## FM Wheels (Sep 4, 2015)

GMMillwright said:


> Got the new wheels and tires installed today. Without a doubt, a 19x8.5 +35 will rub on the driver's side rear. A lot. I have rub marks on the sidewall of the rear driver's side tire with a 19x8 +35. Going to raise the rear a bit tomorrow.



What tire size? I did say it will rub slightly on the rear but it just depends on the tire size.


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

235/40/19 Pirelli P7 All Season Plus


----------



## FM Wheels (Sep 4, 2015)

You needed to go with 235/35-19 or 225/40-19 or a +38 offset on the rear.


----------



## Steelmesh (Jan 16, 2016)

GMMillwright said:


> talked to my local Discount Tire store manager today about package pricing. He seems pretty with it, but he balked at the idea of putting a 5x114.3 wheel on a 5x115 car like my diesel. I showed him the pictures I posted and he seemed better about the idea, but not sold 100%.
> 
> Am I correct that the 7/10ths of 1 millimeter over 4.5" spread is insignificant? If memory serves, most paper is 3 mm thick, so the difference we're talking about is approximately 1/4 the thickness a piece of paper. Essentially no difference, imo.


Paper is about 0.004" or 0.1 mm thick. If you have a set of calipers around, set it to 0.7mm and you will see how big 0.7mm, which is probably bigger than you're imagining.

If you use tapered-seat lug nuts (acorns, cones), the taper will seat into the counter-sinks machined into the wheel when torqued down. In order for the tapers to seat in the counter-sink with different bolt circle dimensions, something is going to move, which is most likely the wheel studs. With that, consider that you're wheel studs are bending outward by some amount; question is, is the added stress on the wheel stud acceptable?

I believe the tolerance specification for the bolt circle (or find a generic) will help you indicate if 0.7mm on the diameter is near the tolerance range. If 0.7mm falls in the diameter tolerance for the bolt circle, you should be 99% confident it will work (the 1% is account for manufacturing error in your new wheels, which could fall outside the 0.7mm in reality). For example, 5x115 factory wheel bolt circle tolerance is +/- 0.2mm, so engineers decided that a bolt circle of 114.8 to 115.2 is safe. They also consider the tolerance of the wheel hub, and then the tolerance for the installed studs. I would guess that the hub and wheel bolt circles and hole positions are very tight, only to compensate for larger error in the wheel studs. I could be totally wrong too


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

Rest easy, friend. I bought 5x115 wheels. TSW Mechanica 19x8+35. 5x115.


----------

